# Remember your first time???



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey everybody!!!
Ok, Does anyone fill like sharing the first time you evered cast a surf a rod? 
What was the lenght of the rod, how long deed you cast, and how good are you now. Hope to read from rookies and pro's. thank's


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

It was very very ugly..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Not pretty.

I started with a 15' Silstar Graphite spinning rod off eBay. Paired with a Kobia spinning reel from K-Mart. The first time I threw it, the weight maybe went 50 yards. Maybe.

Now I'm using 14-15' tournament rods and my tournament PB is 577'.

Evan


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*my first time...*

well... i was at sandbridge (on the beach)... used a 12' St. Croix heaver with a 525mag. tossed the 6 oz. no bait... just wanted to practice.

i threw the lead, marvelled at the distance i was getting and the sound the reel made... went to thumb the reel and instantly burned the ever living S#$^@$* out of my thumb! 

brought the lead back in, packed up, drove home and cried... (the crying part was a lie... really...)

learned the hard way that thumbcots are a MUST!!! never leave home without it.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah yes, was in my old 68 Dodge Coronet at a drive-in theatre....Oops wrong memory. Actually wasn't too bad. I was pier fishing in Galveston,Tx with a 12' Fenwick rod(honey colored blank) with an old Mitchell baitcasting reel loaded with 25lb Ande line. I still have the rod and reel but don't use them anymore. The reel had the bronze bushing for bearings and steel spool and on a hard cast would scream like a banchee.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was probably 5 or 6 years old going camping/fishing with my father. It was most likely the Northern Extension (Carolina Beach) or Ft. Fisher. My most vivid memories are from Bear Island (Hammock's Beach State Park). I was using best I can remember a Daiwa around a 4000C size. I remember all of my old man's reels had that red nub to trip the bail back over. I am sure it was a comparable daiwa rod. I remember wading out chest deep to cast.

Today, the reel is still a daiwa, a saltist 30h, or a blue yonder. The rods right now are AFAW's. T-Rock (14'2") and my newest, an Estuary (11'). Over the last few years many Key Largo's and Tica's, have passed through my hands. Penn 4/0 wides, Shimano Toriums, Avet's, and Slosh's/Sealine-X's have been tightened down on the various rods. I have no idea what my next will be. Probably a CTS 5-8 and magged Slatist 2-speed, who knows. I may even bite the bullet and travel to the dark side and put a 525mag under my thumb. LOL As far as casting, I don't worry about wading out just to cast now.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I was 12 yrs old, and finally allowed to go pin rigging for Kings off of the Kure Beach Peir with my dad. I decided I wanted to fish for Flounder. My dad figured he would try to slow me down and gave me 10' silstar rod with a 6500 ambassadeur on it. I decided not to just drop it down close to the pilings like he said and let it rip. Much to everyones surprise, myself included, no backlash at all. Never looked back, had a few blowups,along the way, but never wanted a big spinner again.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry I didn't finish answering the whole question. With those old Fenwick rods and the reels(Penn Squiders,Jigmasters and Newells and Mitchells) we used back then our best cast off the piers using 6oz rigs were around 200 to 300'(of course we thought they were farther). Now I use all carbon fiber rods like Zzippy's,Century's and Breakaways with either magged Diawa or Avet reels for fishing and cast around 400 to 500' and Zzippy,Century or Breakaway tourney rods with of course tourney Abu reels and throw over 700'(most the time) in tournaments. The newer equipment helps alot but I believe it is the types of cast we use now and the amount of practice which have really made a difference in the improved distance over the years. 

CB


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well lets just say I learned to pick out a birds nest at a very early age. I switched to spinning tackle for a long time (over 30 yrs) but this spring I decided I was gonna learn how to cast conventioal. I started out with a old squidder on a 11' Diawa surf rod. Back to picking out birds nest. So I threw the squidder in the closet and got a Saltist 30h and the difference was like night and day. Then I bought a blue yonder and a OM 10' rod and I'm starting to get some good distance. Then I bought another BY and the same rod (matching set??) Then I saw that beautiful cherry red 6500 mag hi speed and had to have it. I put that on a 7' shimano Tallus kingfish rod and use it for throwing metal. Well I keep reading about how nice Breakaway rods cast so during a moment of weakness I order an LDX but I don't have a reel for it.... just so happens someone on here has a 525mag for sale in excellent cond. You know what happens next. I have been wanting to try one of those since I read a surf fishing article in a magazine two years ago. I have to say the LDX and the 525mag are made for each other. Now I'm bangin out well over a hundred yards with 3nbait. I've learned alot in the last year and have had alot of fun in the process. Of course I'm broke as hell but hey "it's only money" right??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I was in North Wildwood, I had a 12ft Kmart special, and my cast was just like my golf swing. If you stood directly at my right, you were eatin lead. Over the year my cast git way better. Needles to say I don't golf.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Manesquan, NJ*

Fishing off the jetty at night in the 60's with an old bamboo rod and Penn reel. Nice 26-30" striper. That's big when you're 12. Haven't stopped since and yes I still have the rod.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> Well lets just say I learned to pick out a birds nest at a very early age. I switched to spinning tackle for a long time (over 30 yrs) but this spring I decided I was gonna learn how to cast conventioal. I started out with a old squidder on a 11' Diawa surf rod. Back to picking out birds nest. So I threw the squidder in the closet and got a Saltist 30h and the difference was like night and day. Then I bought a blue yonder and a OM 10' rod and I'm starting to get some good distance. Then I bought another BY and the same rod (matching set??) Then I saw that beautiful cherry red 6500 mag hi speed and had to have it. I put that on a 7' shimano Tallus kingfish rod and use it for throwing metal. Well I keep reading about how nice Breakaway rods cast so during a moment of weakness I order an LDX but I don't have a reel for it.... just so happens someone on here has a 525mag for sale in excellent cond. You know what happens next. I have been wanting to try one of those since I read a surf fishing article in a magazine two years ago. I have to say the LDX and the 525mag are made for each other. Now I'm bangin out well over a hundred yards with 3nbait. I've learned alot in the last year and have had alot of fun in the process. Of course I'm broke as hell but hey "it's only money" right??


You only live once so you might aswell enjoy it while your here.....


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Can anyone say BIRDSNEST!!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> I was in North Wildwood, I had a 12ft Kmart special, and my cast was just like my golf swing. If you stood directly at my right, you were eatin lead. Over the year my cast git way better. Needles to say I don't golf.



Hah now thats funny. I had the same problem at first


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

curtisb said:


> Ah yes, was in my old 68 Dodge Coronet at a drive-in theatre....Oops wrong memory. .


Now that's funny right there!



RuddeDogg said:


> I was in North Wildwood, I had a 12ft Kmart special, and my cast was just like my golf swing. If you stood directly at my right, you were eatin lead. Over the year my cast git way better. Needles to say I don't golf.


To this I can relate! Since I have stopped playing golf, and no longer thrying to bomb out casts 500', my language has improved tremendously!


----------

